# Bleach brew?



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Does anyone have a homemade cleaning brew with bleach. 
Ammonia and bleach dont mix well LOL I know! 

Being single one tends to put off some cleaning sometimes and I like to disinfect when I do. Can you just mix bleach with Dawn. i really like Dawn. LOL I can save another 5 bucks


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

You can usually just mix bleach and water, but be careful what you're using it on.
I use Windex to clean my sinks and bathtub, it works great.
I make a paste of baking soda and water to scrub my countertops in the Kitchen and I mix baking soda and vinegar when I need a drain cleaner. 

Those are my basics for cleaning.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Been haunting this thread, TN, cleaning up the best way is always on my mind - surprised the whole crew didn't weigh in.

So here's what I learned:
1 part bleach to 10 parts water, per Cesar Millan (that dog whisperer guy) in How to Raise the Perfect Dog, "is the only thing known to kill the hardy parvovirus". That's good enough for me. 

5% vinegar has strong disinfecting power, I use it exclusively in the kitchen. Pour it straight over cutting boards & for countertops. I keep a sprayer of 25% vinegar to water with a teaspoon of dish soap per cup of solution for general wipe ups. I add a teaspoon of tea tree oil for the bathroom cleaner but you have to shake it up as you use it. 

The biggest pain is rinsing cleaning solutions off - so I use as little of the active ingredients as possible. Skip that rinse & you get surfaces that are dull and really not "clean", dust and dirt sticks.

Degreasers are scarey. Spray some on ants and they drop dead instantly. They act as carriers of chemicals that otherwise wouldn't pass through the skin barrier. Dawn is basically a dilute degreaser. I use ammonia for cleaning the stove, straight on with a scrubber and wipe off with a wet cloth. 

Lemon and lavender oils added to the mix give me that "freshly cleaned" sense that's important when visitors come. Both are natural disinfectants.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> Been haunting this thread, TN, cleaning up the best way is always on my mind - surprised the whole crew didn't weigh in.
> 
> So here's what I learned:
> 1 part bleach to 10 parts water, per Cesar Millan (that dog whisperer guy) in How to Raise the Perfect Dog, "is the only thing known to kill the hardy parvovirus". That's good enough for me.
> ...



Thanks for taking time to answer. I will put these together and print this out


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't use bleach anymore I use a 3 white vinegar to 1 water for cleaning and disinfecting no harsh chemicles and cheap


----------

